# Tiny Tach



## UmmBubba (Mar 26, 2009)

Hello:

Could you possibly let me know where I can buy the correct Tiny Tach for a Yamaha F-20 4 stroke outboard?

Any Assistance would be appreciated.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

http://www.tinytach.com/tinytach/gasoline.php


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm gonna Use Da Udda Wann ... 

http://www.sendec-products.com/xcart/home.php


----------



## Kemo (Jun 22, 2008)

Order the one you think is the right one. Give them your motor serial#, HP, etc. If you order the wrong one, they'll substitute the correct one based on the motor description.

Kemo


----------



## UmmBubba (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks y'all.


----------

